# Help...Early Birthing!



## Crazybirdlady2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Nest boxes not supposed to go in until this next week, July 4&5. One doe was scratching her floor then filled her food dish with hair. DH put boxes in hutch. Are they just messing with me? Isnt being born a week early bad?


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 28, 2017)

Some does start prepping early. Could also be a false pregnancy.  you might offer nest box just in case.


----------



## Crazybirdlady2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Sure hope it's not. And I bred morning and evening, supervised. And I put date and time on calendar.


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 28, 2017)

Have had does prep at day 18 to 21.... they had litters as schedule, no issues. Then they also show zero signs at times. Probably just prepping would be my guess. Let us know how things go. Not much you can do.


----------



## Crazybirdlady2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks for the advice and encouragement. Will post updates


----------



## Hybridchucks (Jul 6, 2017)

@Crazybirdlady2 what happened? Did she give birth?


----------



## Crazybirdlady2 (Jul 6, 2017)

No.... thankfully we're still waiting. I was afraid that she would. And the fireworks was terrible, even in the country. So still waiting on two... the other hasn't done anything yet...31 days Saturday.


----------



## Hybridchucks (Jul 6, 2017)

oh good! keep us posted pliz!


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jul 7, 2017)

Did you palpate the doe? Palpation can prevent anticipating a litter for a month and getting a letdown on day 31.


----------



## Crazybirdlady2 (Jul 7, 2017)

Yes and no. I tried but I never was any good at it. At my age  you would think I'd have it figured out. But the other doe that is due also is in her box this afternoon, pulling hair and making small grunting noises. This is day 30 for her. I hope the heat and humidity don't upset her to much. She's not a first-timer.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jul 7, 2017)

https://www.arba.net/PDFs/palpation.pdf Here's an article on palpation. I'm no good at it, either, but its always worth a shot! Its a lot easier in does who have kindled before, because the muscles in the abdomen have relaxed. Good luck on your litter! What breed will the kits be?


----------



## Crazybirdlady2 (Jul 7, 2017)

Thank you for the link. I read it and it does seem easy. And I've seen my dad do it many times when he was alive. And he always seemed to know how many bunnies there were going to be. I'll have to practice before I breed again. My does are gentle, maybe they won't complain to much.

The father is my avatar, VM , and the doe is a larger (8-9 pounds) blue-grey agouti colored crossbred of some sort. My other does are a Californian and a brown spotted doe with the prettiest eyes. She looks like she has on fake eyelashes and lots of mascara.


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 7, 2017)

When you palapate have an open doe and check her too, for comparison. It's helped me, but yes I struggle still with it.


----------



## Crazybirdlady2 (Jul 9, 2017)

Bunny update...no bunnies. Yesterday was day 31 for "Blu" and she stopped doing anything, except for looking at my husband and I like we're the crazy ones. But we will wait a few more days. Day 31 for my spotted doe is tomorrow.   And my Californian doe is due closer to the end of the month.


----------



## Crazybirdlady2 (Jul 12, 2017)

Well..sad to say no bunnies this time.Day 35 for one doe and 33 on the other. And now the weather is crazy HOT! Going to look for a older/bigger buck this weekend and wait for the temperature to drop.


----------



## secuono (Jul 12, 2017)

Palpation is super easy after you find the embryos the first time. They can hide them up by the ribs or fat can hide them, too.
Poop is hard and gritty when rubbed together. Embryos are more squishy, usually larger and glide when rubbed.


----------



## Crazybirdlady2 (Jul 12, 2017)

My Californian doe is past 2 weeks... I'm not by my calendar, but I think her 27th day is on the 21st. Would it be possible to palpate her now for practice? Even if she's still open, I won't rebreed til it gets cooler.... we have 105° heat index yesterday and today. The rest of July isn't looking much better.


----------



## secuono (Jul 12, 2017)

I've felt them on day 11 through to just a couple days before kindling. I used to feel up all my rabbits, bucks, too, lol. Eventually, I felt something different and checked her every few days, was sure by the 3rd check and she kindled soon after.


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 12, 2017)

I feel day 10 to 12 is easier than 14+ 
Sorry no bunnies


----------



## Crazybirdlady2 (Jul 12, 2017)

promiseacres said:


> I feel day 10 to 12 is easier than 14+
> Sorry no bunnies


 Thanks for the condolences. I know my buck is younger than the does and he's a bit smaller than them also.


----------



## Crazybirdlady2 (Jul 12, 2017)

So I can't be certain the job was done.....my fault. Trying to remember everything I've forgotten.


----------

